# Spray guns.



## jonny boy (12 Apr 2008)

Hello, after buying or wasting my money on so called professional spray guns by makers like Draper and sealey, I've decided to spend a little more on something of a much higher quality and got a brand new Binks suction feed high pressure gun from Ebay and just wanted to ask if anyone had any experience of using these and what their opinion is.

cheers,
jonathan.


----------



## BradNaylor (14 Apr 2008)

After years of using cheap spray guns from Machine Mart and the like I recently aquired a really nice brand new DeVilbiss Compact gravity fed gun for a good price. 
(40 beer vouchers! :wink

It's a revelation! Spraying is now so much easier, and for the first time I really feel in control of the fluid volume and fan pattern. 

If the Binks is anywhere near as good as the DeVilbiss you're in for a treat.

I'm thinking of getting a second one for paints - even if I have to pay full price!


----------



## jonny boy (14 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the reply Dan. Binks are now part of Devilbis so they must be a decent gun.

jonathan.


----------



## Limpet (28 Apr 2008)

I agree. I have owned a Binks Bullows 222 for many years ( from the days when I used to mess about with cars ), and have found it performs well as long as it is cleaned thoroughly after use.
The only caveat I would point out is that as it is a suction feed it works fine when there is plenty of paint/lacquer in the pot but can struggle when getting down to the last dregs or when spraying at dodgy angles.
To this end I have bought a cheap gravity gun to use for very small amounts of liquid.
I haven`t had time to try this yet.


----------

